# hiya  :)



## Hugis (Mar 14, 2020)

Thought id chuck a couple of systems in to help fight corona, looking good so far, 
question why is it saying loading? isnt that where my points should be? :EDIT it is there now!


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 14, 2020)

The stats page reports "Bad Gateway" right now. That's why you didn't get the stats data on the web control.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 14, 2020)

WU shortage
Somebody wrote on the F@H support forum that some big player entered the scene increasing the normal load from 4k WU/hour to 27k. Despite they aim for 1 M GPUs they are not really ready for it  That's why we suffer from lack of jobs and long upload time.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 14, 2020)

If only my electrical in the house wasn't so bad. I've got like four cards I could be running that on.


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> The stats page reports "Bad Gateway" right now. That's why you didn't get the stats data on the web control.View attachment 148098


Been seeing this a lot today, thought I was doing something wrong as usual 

Great to have you on board @Hugis !!    Welcome to the FAH TPU team


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 15, 2020)

phill said:


> Been seeing this a lot today, thought I was doing something wrong as usual



Everything has been going on slowly today. Early morning I got up to get some WUs done and the server was down, apparently.

And right now it's kinda slow... WU downloads are slow or are cut off before they finish.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

I've only managed the one WU today but then this morning the weather was terrible and there was no sun..  Not that there was much sun this evening when I started the WU going but hey... lol  At least I didn't have bought GPUs installed 

How has it been for everyone today??  I've still had Bad Gateways for the two reporting sites..  Hopefully that's not holding back the teams efforts too much....


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 15, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> WU shortage
> Somebody wrote on the F@H support forum that some big player entered the scene increasing the normal load from 4k WU/hour to 27k. Despite they aim for 1 M GPUs they are not really ready for it  That's why we suffer from lack of jobs and long upload time.



this is a good thing though right? we need large players in emergencies, the compute power is stronger... or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 15, 2020)

Does Boinc have anything similar?


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Does Boinc have anything similar?


Anything similar to... what? While both are good humanitarian causes, they differ in that WCG is fairly broad, studying everything from rice and clean power to cancer and AIDS, while F@H is rather specific, studying protein assembly, or "folding".

...in layman's terms, proteins come in pieces and must assemble themselves, or fold, to be useful. Like a nice box full of PC hardware, proteins ain't much good until it all comes together. When this process goes wrong, bad things can happen, like cancer.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 17, 2020)

hat said:


> Anything similar to... what? While both are good humanitarian causes, they differ in that WCG is fairly broad, studying everything from rice and clean power to cancer and AIDS, while F@H is rather specific, studying protein assembly, or "folding".
> 
> ...in layman's terms, proteins come in pieces and must assemble themselves, or fold, to be useful. Like a nice box full of PC hardware, proteins ain't much good until it all comes together. When this process goes wrong, bad things can happen, like cancer.


Simalar to give cpu power for the current virus.


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2020)

@yotano211 not that I've heard of, no. However, there's still plenty of useful stuff going on with WCG. 

...right now I see Microbiome Immunity Project, Smash Childhood Cancer, Help Stop TB, FightAIDS@Home - Phase 2, and Mapping Cancer Markers. There's been plenty of other projects in the past that aren't around for some reason or another.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Does Boinc have anything similar?


If WCG does get something for C19, you'll see us announcing it all over TPU!


----------

